# Homemade Tractor



## bluetractorfred (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey!

I am not a tractor enthusiast nor do I know much about tractors but here is a picture taken this year of a tractor that was built in 1979 but my Dad. Part of the reason why I am posting this is because my Dad would like to get in contact with other people who have made their own tractor, if your are one, dont hesitate to send me a PM.










I also uploaded a video to youtube recently with the tractor in action, with a bit of a technical rundown. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUyc4Xs8oGM[/ame]

Thanks everyone!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it's interesting machine, mate. Love the air brakes on the rear

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bluetractorfred.
This I like...user friendly and solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Must say it's a beast. They don't make things solid like that. Beautiful craftsmanship. Very impressive. I would love to see more pic and vids


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what a beauty and so original


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am speechless. What a beast. I love it. Care to build me one here in Ontario Canada?.


----------

